# Breakfast time - what does everybody have?



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Now I know that some of the nutters in here have some odd breakfasts (Steve with his tuna and rice .... hehe  )

Personally i have a shake, and have done for 6 months, normally with the following ingredients:

6 egg whites raw

1 1/2 scoops whey

150 grams oats

1 tablespoon of 98% peanuts peanut butter

pint of milk (skimmed)

gives about 800 cals. (to boost it add a banana too)

If i have a cooked breakfast it would normally be 2 whole egg fried with 4 extra whites, on 3 slices of wholemeal toast (no butter), with 6 - 8 fat free rashers of bacon.

gives about 1000 cals.

Whats everybody's liquid/real food breakfast recipes?

Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

1 cup of oatmeal 4white eggs and a protiene shake(usn)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

do you find that oatmeal doesn't mix as well as oats? I was on oatmeal a while back but it would stick in my throat and it wasn't comfortable

Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes try adding a bit more milk


----------



## BoxE (Feb 15, 2010)

My breakfast is 3 hidroxycut and an apple


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Biginer thats not a good breakfast please do some research.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

4 Wheetabix 2 slices of toast (brown bread) with peanut butter!

Whey shake.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

4 slices of wholemeal toast and 4 sausages :roll: , i aint dieting so im allowed lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Bigginer- if you nead advise on what to eat just ask.

Im sure we will be more than helpfull towards you.


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

protein shake with flaxseed powder and a bowl of cocopops,

or a 6 egg white omlette one yolk if i can be bothered to cook


----------



## BoxE (Feb 15, 2010)

if i want your help i will ask Thnaks


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

ok.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ahh maturity Jackle not that I expect you to lower your integrity to that point but please don't respond to that post. You seem like a good guy and the last thing anyone wants is another thread like this.

Biginer your hardly impressing anyone. Please grow up


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Is there a possibility that maybe Beginer's account has been hacked by one of his friends or something.

Seems out of character even for him!


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

50g protein in water

100g oats (skimmed milk)

4 egg whites (1 yolk)

1 banana


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

i think someone is messing about with his account, been reading all his posts lately and like you say, dont seem like him?

anyway, a wholemeal pitta bread with peanut butter and lemon curd, su- perb, great way to start my day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

brown rich and tuna,onions and a few carrots :wink: yummy


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

oooo... Ive just been reading all this stuff. Now the crap from Biginner on the shout box is making some sense. HA, love it!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## BIGPHIL (Nov 19, 2005)

100g oats, 30g bluberries,,2 huge oranges,,,130g chicken breast..

multivitamin


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Whey shake in water followed by a big bowl of oats in semi skimmed milk then straight to the gym.

I count this as part one of my breakfast because as soon as I finish in the gym I have a PWO shake before I leave then when I get home I have my proper breakfast of 6 eggs scrambled, 4 rashers of bacon with the fat cut off, half a tin of baked beans and 2 slices of wholemeal bread with a pint of water.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Biginer- is an idiot ban him please.

I have 3 scopes of whey with a cup of oats in milk, banana, 2 whole eggs with 2 whites and 1 slice of brown.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

protein shake an oats, easying thing to have 4 me first thing in the morning 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

1 scoop whey isolate mixed with water

100g bowl of oats

4 egg whites

Pint of water

Apple.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheDaddy2003 said:


> Biginer- is an idiot ban him please.
> 
> I have 3 scopes of whey with a cup of oats in milk, banana, 2 whole eggs with 2 whites and 1 slice of brown.


3 scoops of whey?

might be overdoing it a bit, imo not too much harm in that if you can afford to, as you will maximise your protein intake, but 2 scoops should be more than enough

Nick


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

ON protein shake 100g museli 1 slice wholemeal toast plus some live yoghurt to help my stomach cope with everything else thats heading its way through out the day!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Porridge with water and chopped bannana .or rasins

6 boiled eggs 2 yolks

creatine

1000mg vit c

1 fish oil capsual

multivit &mineral

1 glucosamine tab

and a nice cup of coffee :wink:


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

40grm of whey in water with 3 eggs & 2 slices of wholemeal toast from Monday-Friday. On weekends usually rice with salmon fillets..yummmmmmy


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Ten eggwhites one yolk whisk with folk add to frypan using one cal spray makes lovley omelete. next have 300grams porridge oat put oats in tupper wear container with 2 cups cold water cook in microwave for 4mins add splebda if needed. I use to have tuner mayo with vinigar and wholewheat pasta but got fed up with it.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

wow thats a hell of a lot for breakfast, can't fault it nutritionally tho !

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Ten eggwhite one yolk omelete fry wih one cal spray next 300grams oats in tupper wear with 2cups cold water in microwave 4mins add splenda if needed. use to have tuna mayo vinigar with wholewheat pasta got sick of that.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Takes 10mins before im eating it gives me high quality protien and lots of slow burning energy which I need as I am in the gym an hour after eating this also just after eating I take multi vit chromium picolanate zinc and epa.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

3 shredded wheat,banana,pint of skimmed-its all ive had for 10+ years-cant stomach anything else-oh yeah and a pint of coffee before that


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

super shake! 1 bananna, 1 mug oats, 1 scoop choc protein, half a can coconut milk, 1 heaped dessert spoon 100% peanut peanut butter a drop of water then blend!! yum.


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

I like to have

6 eggs poached on 2 slices wholegrain toast (no butter)

protein shake

5g creatine

1 glucosamine tab

pint of water

2000mg vit c

2 cups of coffee ,white no sugar and strong


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

TheDaddy2003 said:


> Biginer- is an idiot ban him please.
> 
> I have 3 scopes of whey with a cup of oats in milk, banana, 2 whole eggs with 2 whites and 1 slice of brown.


I second that, a total idiot

A bit 'simple' too.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

he's banned now 

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Well done Nick, ruthless!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> 3 shredded wheat,banana,pint of skimmed-its all ive had for 10+ years-cant stomach anything else-oh yeah and a pint of coffee before that


wheres the protein in that crazyca1 

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

nick500 said:


> crazycal1 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 shredded wheat,banana,pint of skimmed-its all ive had for 10+ years-cant stomach anything else-oh yeah and a pint of coffee before that
> ...


Maybe about 20 or so grams total in that. 16 grams from the milk prob about 4 or 5 from the other things.

I agree, it could be better!


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Best give my current brekkie plan...

3 x weetabix with a little semi milk, 2 scoops whey in water and a glass of apple juice.

Multi vitamin and vit c caps.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i have about 70 grams protein for breakfast

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Im not sure your body can't digest 70 grams at one time?

I'd say I have around 40 grams.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

The figure quoted as to how much your body can digest varies. While off gear I'd say its less than 70, however I think its closer to that than 40.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

my protein sources all vary in amino acid profiles and speed - hitting it from all angles i like to think !

egg whites, whey, milk, peanut butter, oats, banana - a mixture of slow and fast proteins, and a mixture of slow to medium carbs

even if i am overshooting the mark, i NEVER get 11am hunger pains like every1 else (of course... it doesn't stop me eating, just means i'm not HUNGRY when i eat !)

when i feel hungry i feel like my body wants something and i've failed at providing it

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

10 egg whites 1 yolk 300grams of oats lots of high quality protien on awakening and lots of slow burning complex carbs that I need for training an hour after eating this. Try it- add splenda if needed.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

so let me get this right, you have approx 200 grams of carbohydrates in your first meal??

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Ten egg whites 1 yolk omlete 300grams oats.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, so about 200 grams of carbohydrate

Thats huge!

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

9oz chicken breast 3oz brown rice. Or ONE SCOOP Wheay one scoop cassinate protien shake. Or one can tuna in spring water 3oz wholewheat pasta. or 9oz cod fillets 10oz sweet potatoe. Nice breakfast.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Lots of carbs to fuel lots of muscle bro.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Adjust your carbs and protien to your indervidual needs bro yes I have about 200 but someone else might have 50grams some more everyone has different nutritional needs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

perfect breakfast for me is about half a big mixing bowl of oatmeal, with a couple of pints of skimmed milk, mix in some cottage cheese, some fruit n fibre, 1 chopped banana, an some soaked linseed


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

One can tuna 3oz wholewheat pasta


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

for breakfast?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Chicken curry reduced fat of course 3oz brown boiled rice.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Large bowl of oatmeal or Ready-brek

1 Banana

50gm whey protein shake w/ 15 ml flax oil


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

300g of steak and 2 eggs fried in olive oil and sum oats, ,i dont like oats on there own so i make oat cakes the night b4, yum 8)


----------

